# cnj paint



## stash (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys! I am trying to find out the right paint for cnj green! Does anybody know the right color? Or can someone tell me how to mix it? thanks stan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok I don't paint much.
Drab Olive Green
one inch down on the side bar the olive with the red engine.

Enamel

Railroad

I don't have a recipe, sorry.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Many times I get a picture and just use trial and error until I get a color close enough to the model to apply the paint. I then right down the formula for future use.

Bob


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Double post? Isn't this posted a couple of boards up? 

I googled an engine or two...looks like a pine or dark olive.

Bob


----------

